# Colonic hydrotherapy



## silentlywishing

Hi guys,

Well been on my synarel nasal sprays all of 10days now just waiting for bleed so I can move on to my progynova tablets... Hurry up!!!! Anyways just wondered if anyone had ever tried a colonic I suffer terrible with my bowels-sorry I know that a bit tmi so I thought well why not try it I'm quite petite but lately i've been carrying a tummy that resembles a 4 month pregnant person's I get this often felt tired sluggish low mood so yesterday I went alongto a local clinic n had a colonic... I feel fabulous!!! Flat tummy no greasy skin no wanting to sleep the clock round just fabulous, I'm having another 2 before et to get a really good clean out, lady tells me she often see's ladies for fertility reasons anyways just wondered if anyone else had tried this and what are peoples views, I also felt the need to share my experience incase there's others out there pondering the same ideas! Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There has been a thread about it before and some women really recommended it and felt like you do,  I had it once and to be honest didn't notice a thing different!
Good luck


----------



## silentlywishing

hi jj1,

i suffer quite bad with ibs and when ever i'm having treatment its a massive problem so for me its really helping, i feel better inside and alot healthier, suppose everyones different though how's things going with your treatment i see your looking for a surrogate, any luck? xx


----------

